# Della Maturità in amore!



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2013)

A quarant'anni si può essere maturi o no, come a venti o come a sessanta.
Non tutti alla tua età sono come te. E lo sai. 
Per qualcuno resta sempre difficile accantonare una persona, quando non impossibile.
La maturità (e la VOLONTA') di lasciar andare"ciò che si vorrebbe trattenere è di pochi. Non tutti trovano la forza necessaria. La maggior parte gente vuole conservare, conservare... il passato, le certezze, le persone, le abitudini.
Si ama trattenere perfino una cosa stantia, purchè ci sia famigliare.
Non comprendendo che lasciare un vuoto significa lasciare spazio per un pezzo di vita nuovo e magari più bello.

Lasciar andare e non restare fermi è il compito più difficile che la vita ci dà.

Duchessa


----------

